
Google Mashup Editor - bootload
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_mashup_editor.php
======
nreece
Google Mashup Editor vs Yahoo Pipes:
[http://www.nilkanth.com/archives/2007/07/06/google-mashup-
ed...](http://www.nilkanth.com/archives/2007/07/06/google-mashup-editor-vs-
yahoo-pipes/)

